# Butcher season is here ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I know how could we ... :gaah:

One hog down with two to go ... fresh bacon in the morning. Just slice and add a little salt and pepper ... you are good to go.

No chickens going in the can as of now... I have more than a few in the cellar. 

One steer come mid December ... plus any deer we have come on.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you ever think of advertising your butchering as a seminar?

It's been decades since I was at a slaughter and no one in my social circle is a farmer, so I'm scanning the local Craigslist to see if someone is butchering their pigs and willing to share knowledge, even for a fee. 

Just an idea.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Bobbb said:


> Did you ever think of advertising your butchering as a seminar?
> 
> It's been decades since I was at a slaughter and no one in my social circle is a farmer, so I'm scanning the local Craigslist to see if someone is butchering their pigs and willing to share knowledge, even for a fee.
> 
> Just an idea.


No ... sorry. I'm done with interviews and such... (they always have to add their own spin :dunno

But you may check you local livestock market for folks looking for help with a butcher ... and they are there. You just need to look in the right place.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> One hog down with two to go ... fresh bacon in the morning. Just slice and add a little salt and pepper ... you are good to go.


What time did you say breakfast started?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

We are thinking of doing the same thing. Right now we have turkeys and chickens


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Cant wait to carve up the first deer! Been so busy havent gotten out huntin yet. Curse organic chemistry for keeping me out of the woods


----------



## SurvivorBoy1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Andi,
Any good sources for meat grinders or band saws. We want to butcher our first beef this winter. Done deer and elk before but beef is a real big job and thought we should have more equipment. 

Thanks for any info you have


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our band saw has a meat grinder on it (and they both do a great job) ... But I'll have to check the name for you ... cause I can't remember... lol


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi do you have any good recommendations on "basic" equipment needed for butchering? I am planning on trying my hand at it this year (deer) and while I do not expect to do an expert job, I would like to be able to do a decent job at it. I do have books on butchering and there is always youtube, but I would much rather learn from the folks on here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What are you going to do with it ... would be the question. If you want to can it, all you need is a good knife, jars/lids and Pressure Canner. Cut meat off bones into 1 in chunks and can for 90 minutes.

You can also do small roast & steaks the same way via knife. If you want burger you will need some kind of a grinder. ( I used my kitchen aid for years)

Ribs you will need a saw ... it can be done with a hand saw. (With the deer in our area more times then not ... we don't mess with them)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> *Andi do you have any good recommendations on "basic" equipment needed for butchering? I am planning on trying my hand at it this year (deer) and while I do not expect to do an expert job, I would like to be able to do a decent job at it. I do have books on butchering and there is always youtube, but I would much rather learn from the folks on here.


Sorry, but, I am not Andi, but, for me - all I use is a big knife, a medium knife and a small knife, a cutting board and the kitchen sink ... I cut big chunks for the stewing pot or BBQ or the roasting pan, small chunks for my hand-crank meat-grinder and I crank-out a bunch of ground meat that is turned into burgers or chili (seperated in 1lb freezer-bags).

I am not as fancy as some people who are trained in getting the best cut - I just make sure that the bones are clean and the good bones are dry-baked in the oven (350°F) and then put into a soup-pot with carrots, onions, potato, bacon, various spices, various herbs ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hubby is mostly interested in roasts and ground (I have 2 hand grinders) and my Son wants a LOT of jerky. Hubby wants to freeze the hind legs for the summer (slow roasting on a spit, I think). We have hand saws and I have a very sharp filet knife and all the normal kitchen knives. Do I need anything special for skinning. We will not be doing anything with the head or antlers. I would like to try to preserve the hide too, so I don't want to damage the hide during skinning. Yes, I know very ambitious plans for a first time, but I hate to see anything go to waste. I would hate to dishonor the deer by wasting.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a "kit" of knives that contain everything from a bone-saw to skinning knives - something like it is available at places like BassPro, but, I got mine from my friend's knife-store here in Calgary.

Most of the skinning knives are very small, super sharp and easy to work between the skin and fat/muscle ... 

A couple pictures of knives similar to mine.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My husband will not let me near a sharp knife.  lol

But NaeKid is right ... a good set of knives are a must.


----------

